# Fallo configuración compilación kernel, o problema Grub?

## kinematik

Saludos al foro, este mi tercer intento de usar Gentoo de forma intensiva, después de anteriores problemas hardware (disco duro), y el famoso bug con la libreria Expat. 

Estoy atascado en el proceso de instalación, después de instalar Grub, no soy capaz de cargar el Kernel personalizado que he creado. He probado tambien creando un kernel con Genkernel, aunque no me gusta esta solución porque perdemos la principal ventaja de Gentoo: La personalización sin límites.

Concretando, a ver si me podéis orientar en los siguientes temas:

1. Existe alguna guía de calidad que explique todas las opciones de configuración del Kernel?, es decir, las opciones del make menuconfig. Me parece bastante frustrante este proceso de configuración por la falta de información. Mi portátil es un Sony Vaio S580 (antiguo centrino procesador Pentium-M), con gráfica NVIDIA Go6400.

2. Que opción tengo que activar en el kernel con el siguiente error?:  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >> Activating mdev
> 
> >> Determining root device...
> ...

 

Es un problema de la configuración del kernel, de la instalación del Grub?, aquí mi configuración básica:

 *Quote:*   

> Particiones del Disco duro (dev/sda):
> 
> /dev/sda1      HPFS/NTFS (Partición Windows)
> 
> /dev/sda2      W95 Ext'd (LBA) (Particióon extendida Windows)
> ...

 

grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 20
> 
> title Gentoo Linux 2.6.29-r5
> ...

 

Gracias por adelantado por cualquier ayuda.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Particiones del Disco duro (dev/sda):
> 
> /dev/sda1 HPFS/NTFS (Partición Windows)
> 
> /dev/sda2 W95 Ext'd (LBA) (Particióon extendida Windows)
> ...

 

Perdona pero no me convence esa tabla de particiones, ¿te importaria pegar la salida de fdisk -l /dev/sda  por supuesto si no puedes arrancar con el linux instalado tedras que hacerlo con el liveCD/DVD.

----------

## kinematik

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Particiones del Disco duro (dev/sda):
> 
> /dev/sda1 HPFS/NTFS (Partición Windows)
> 
> /dev/sda2 W95 Ext'd (LBA) (Particióon extendida Windows)
> ...

 

Esta es la información solicitada:

 *Quote:*   

> livecd root # fdisk -l /dev/sda
> 
> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 Gb, 80026361856 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
> ...

 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Ese error yo lo tuve cuando cambie mi partición root a ext4, según escribes estas usando ext3 como FS es correcto??

Verifica que genkernel haya creado bien tu kernel, sobre todo las opciones del File System, al parecer el error se genera cuando no es posible leer los archivos generados. Otra cosa, si estas en la rama estable, recompila baselayout

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola

 *kinematik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Estoy atascado en el proceso de instalación, después de instalar Grub, no soy capaz de cargar el Kernel personalizado que he creado. He probado tambien creando un kernel con Genkernel, aunque no me gusta esta solución porque perdemos la principal ventaja de Gentoo: La personalización sin límites.
> 
> 

 

Yo con genkernel configuro como quiero, no entiendo por que dices que no puedes configurar sin limite es cuestión de gusto, cuando es un modulo especifico simplemente

```
cd /usr/src/linux

 make menuconfig

 make && make modules_install
```

 porque al final el kernel después de afinado solamente lo cambias es por una nueva versión o como ya dije por algún modulo especifico que se desea agregar, no le veo otro proposito.

Si se sigue al pie el handbook el éxito es 100% seguro  :Very Happy:  para arrancar esta maravilla llamada Gentoo

----------

## opotonil

La configuracion de grub que pones, en principio parece para ser usada con genkernel pero le faltan unas cuantas cosas como el "real_root" o el "init". Segun el handbook tendria que ser:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.29-r5

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

# Only in case you want to dual-boot

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Salu2.Last edited by opotonil on Wed Jul 29, 2009 6:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## esteban_conde

Creo que opotonil te ha contestado y veo que fdisk en arroja la misma información que dabas aunque me sigue la mosca en la oreja por la partición extendida w95 y las dos particiones linux dentro, con la extendida del fdisk de linux aunque la crees en la particion 2 la primera particion logica es la cinco y por eso lo veo raro.

suerte.

----------

## kinematik

Gracias a todos por las respuestas. He conseguido compilar el kernel para procesador Pentium-m (antiguo centrino) y Disco SATA con vuestras instrucciones y las que he encontrado en:

http://www.movimientolibre.com/manuales/kernel-linux-2.6.29.html

Tal y como apuntaba Opotonil me faltaban opciones en el grub.conf: init y real_root, adicionalmente los drivers SATA se compilaban como módulos y no integrados en el nucleo. Lo que me ha confundido es el hecho de que al compilar con Genkernel (486 y módulos SATA, no integrados en nucleo), el equipo arrancaba correctamente el Kernel. 

Como novato me permito dar el consejo de Carlos Plaza de compilar el kernel inicialmente con Genkernel y posteriormente optimizarlo paso a paso.

----------

## pcmaster

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Particiones del Disco duro (dev/sda):
> 
> /dev/sda1 HPFS/NTFS (Partición Windows)
> 
> /dev/sda2 W95 Ext'd (LBA) (Particióon extendida Windows)
> ...

 

Esa tabla de particiones es un tanto rara pero perfectamente posible. Tiene 4 particiones primarias (sda1, sda2, sda3 y sda4) de las cuales hay tres (sda1, sda3 y sda4) que contienen sistemas de archivos, y la cuarta (sda2) es una partición extendida LBA que contiene una unidad lógica NTFS (sda5).

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo que me ha confundido es el hecho de que al compilar con Genkernel (486 y módulos SATA, no integrados en nucleo), el equipo arrancaba correctamente el Kernel. 
> 
> 

 

Genkernel te crea tambien el initrd (initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.29-gentoo-r5) que si no me equivoco contiene modulos basicos como los de las controlodaras de discos, este es lo motivo por el que arranca a pesar de no estar integrados en el kernel.

Salu2.

----------

